# Why do you have to wait a minute to report Spam?



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

Why when you want to report spam do you have to wait a minute from when you submit the last report to even open up the new report - it took about 10 mins this morning to report 6 spam threads. Would it be possible to reduce it to less than 30 seconds?

Also is there a maximum number of new threads a new user can post within 30 mins?


----------



## Shaun (29 Oct 2009)

No, there is no specific number limit within the software on the maximum number of new posts in 30 mins., however there is a time limit imposed by the anti-flooding device.

The anti-flooding device imposes a timed delay between posts and is designed specifically to stop spam-bots from submitting thousands of spam messages into your forums - effectively flooding all the message boards and leaving them virtually unusable.

The current setting is a 20 second delay between posts, so I'm not sure what's happened in your case as it shouldn't have taken that long to report them.

Could you try to delete and re-create your forum cookie - only takes a few seconds - just click here, to delete your cookie and then log back in again.

To test it, report *this thread* a few times to see if the long delay is still present? (... and if it is, can you copy any error message or warning into here so I can look at it a bit deeper.)

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

Well first I clicked here and got a:

An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out.

then got a All cookies cleared message.

Now about to report the thread


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

Got the message:



> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between reporting posts. Please try again in 55 seconds.



when I tried to report it a second time.


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

Do you need a screen dump... though for some reason the computer wasn't co-operating on that one.


----------



## Shaun (29 Oct 2009)

Well, it turns out that reporting posts uses a different system to normal forum posts, and has a separate setting for the flood-check time limit - doh!!

I've adjusted the setting to 30 seconds, so you should be able to report faster in future ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

Thank you - plus its been explained to me by a mod that you don't need to report each thread by the same poster - so just 3 messages would have sufficed this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

Slightly off-topic, but since that seems to have been cleared up...

Being a sad insomniac, I was on CycleChat at about 01:30 a couple of nights ago and spotted a really hardcore pornographic spam post which I reported and it was gone within a few seconds. It had never struck me before that this kind of thing was going on. It just shows what a good job the moderators are doing to keep the forum ticking over smoothly without that kind of crap polluting it- _thanks folks_!


----------



## Shaun (29 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Slightly off-topic, but since that seems to have been cleared up...
> 
> Being a sad insomniac, I was on CycleChat at about 01:30 a couple of nights ago and spotted a really hardcore pornographic spam post which I reported and it was gone within a few seconds. It had never struck me before that this kind of thing was going on. It just shows what a good job the moderators are doing to keep the forum ticking over smoothly without that kind of crap polluting it- _thanks folks_!



You're not the only insomniac - I spotted it and pulled removed it virtually straight away.

The only problem was, I left the reported post in the mods forum and when all the mods got to work the next day to check-in, they got the fright of their lives and went diving for the browser close buttons ... OOPSSS!!!  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (3 Nov 2009)

Talking of spam - just noticed that three threads started by one "milobt" have been locked and binned into Room 101 without explanation. The threads look harmless enough, doubtless something was amiss so could we have the explanation please?


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

661-Pete said:


> Talking of spam - just noticed that three threads started by one "milobt" have been locked and binned into Room 101 without explanation. The threads look harmless enough, doubtless something was amiss so could we have the explanation please?



The threads are there temporarily and will be removed shortly.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jeltz (3 Nov 2009)

Admin said:


> You're not the only insomniac - I spotted it and pulled removed it virtually straight away.
> 
> The only problem was, I left the reported post in the mods forum and when all the mods got to work the next day to check-in, they got the fright of their lives and went diving for the browser close buttons ... OOPSSS!!!
> 
> ...



That's classic. Maybe you need to mark the moderator forum not safe for work.


----------

